# Avatar tranparent not working



## gquiring (Jan 8, 2006)

I am trying to get my avatar to be transparent but it's not working. I saved my file in photoshop using save as web in GIF and PNG format and neither are working, I see a white background. In PS it clearly has no background.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Looks fine to me, no discernible outline around the avatar but then the background is white anyway. 

Do you happen to have a different/non-default color scheme selected?


----------



## gquiring (Jan 8, 2006)

I figured it out. It's a vbulletin bug. If the avatar is larger than the allowed size vbulletin crops the image and looses the transparency when it saves the file. So I changed the avatar to the correct size and it works now.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Yep, I think it's 100x100 pixels for avatar size limit. 

I've found the SnagIt editor to be real handy for sizing gifs for avatars.


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

MS Paint works well for quick re-sizing.


----------

